# internship in Dubai



## veysel (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I need help by finding a place where I can practice a internship in Dubai.

I am a student of the University of Applied Science Bremen and studying Applied Business Languages and Intl. Management B.A. with Focus on Middle East Studies in Bremen / Germany.

I have to practice a internship of 6 months starting from February in 2011. 

Do anyone know a german based company in Dubai, where I can practice a internship?

Thank you all in advance.

Greetings


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome, all i would say is contact the many german companies direct, just ensure your contact goes to the right person.

Not even sure whether internships are offered here cos of labour laws and needing a work visa etc.


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there,

I think six months are too long for an internship.

Anyway, why don't you try drop an email to Dubai Economic Development Department (Government of Dubai), may be you could find a chance. [email protected]

Otherwise, you need an employment visa.

Good luck


----------

